# Where Eagles Dare! 19TH MAY Mach Loop



## lloydh (May 27, 2011)

What a day, quality movements with a 29 Squadron Typhoon a Usaf MC-130H a warton based GR4 and last but not least the 2x ship of Eagles :mrgreen:

Hope you like the shots!

1. Sapper flight made my day!



USAF F-15E Strike Eagle by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

2.



Reworked F-15E Strike Eagle by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

3.



F-15E Strike Eagle by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

4.



F-15E Strike Eagle by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

5.



F-15E Strike Eagle by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

6.



F-15E Strike Eagle by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

7. 2 excellent passes from the MC-130H



MC-130H by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

8.



MC-130H by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

9.



MC-130 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

10. Those boys and girls from warton sure know how to fly



Warton Tornado GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

11.



Warton GR4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

12.



29 Squadron Eurofighter Typhoon by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

13.



Eurofighter Typhoon by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

All were shot with a Nikon D300s and a Nikkor 300mm F/4

Thank's for looking, C+C welcome :thumbup:


----------



## joealcantar (May 27, 2011)

Great series, very nicely done. 
-
Thanks for sharing, Joe


----------



## altitude604 (May 27, 2011)

fantastic!

love the shots of the Lakenheath F-15Es!


----------



## lloydh (May 27, 2011)

Thank's for the kind words!


----------



## Saravin (May 30, 2011)

Awesome !!


----------



## Scarecrow (May 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!! what did you use lens shutter speed cmon man being on a Aircraft carrier I want shots like this during my summer cruise. Would a 300mm L f4 get em?


----------



## lloydh (Jun 1, 2011)

I used a Nikon D300s with a Nikkor 300mm F/4


----------



## spacefuzz (Jun 1, 2011)

sweet shots!


----------



## Kiwi_gav (Jun 2, 2011)

Awesome pics!


----------



## DC73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Simply amazing....


----------



## josee (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow that's awesome. Is there anyway to get the first picture in high res? I love having jets set as my desktop background  Plus I'm in the USAF so I love jets either way lol.


----------



## lloydh (Jul 14, 2011)

josee said:


> Wow that's awesome. Is there anyway to get the first picture in high res? I love having jets set as my desktop background  Plus I'm in the USAF so I love jets either way lol.



Sorry I can't just give out Hi-res files, I have no control at what they are used for. Hope you understand


----------



## Art Photographers (Aug 3, 2011)

Just Incredible!!


----------

